# 92 Honda Civic w/Custom work



## dman

We had to Lien this car.. For Sale now on Ebay.

Honda : Civic : eBay Motors (item 150440258966 end time May-06-10 23:04:27 PDT)


----------



## NOFATTYS

not that im interested, but how much is the reserve?


----------



## tinctorus

What do you mean you had to "lien" the car??? As in you guys did all the work and then the kid couldnt pay so you got to put a mechanics lien on it?? If so thats funny stuff right there


----------



## chad

tinctorus said:


> What do you mean you had to "lien" the car??? As in you guys did all the work and then the kid couldnt pay so you got to put a mechanics lien on it?? If so thats funny stuff right there


given the description on ebay... Yep! :laugh:


----------



## dman

NOFATTYS said:


> not that im interested, but how much is the reserve?


Low for those not interested, even lower for those that are


----------



## mmiller

NOFATTYS said:


> not that im interested, but how much is the reserve?


Maybe using the PM System would be a better idea for you????? Maybe you actually get an answer.. Just a Thought.


----------



## dman

tinctorus said:


> What do you mean you had to "lien" the car??? As in you guys did all the work and then the kid couldnt pay so you got to put a mechanics lien on it?? If so thats funny stuff right there


Yes, unfortunately thats what happened... Long story, but here is short version...

Kid wanted all this work done, mom was paying, she paid us a little to start, then a little more while doing, she would come in and out, says stop work on car, cause son acting a fool or what ever, then start again, then stop, then start, and then we finish car, well 99%, we kept calling, come get car and please pay us.... no calls back, after about 6-8 months of this , were like listen please come get car, I will give you deal, will take less just to get car out of here, she says dont have money right now, can i take car, pay later, i say no, pay or car stays, another 6 months go by i keep calling. im like listen just make payments and once paid, car can leave, still no calls, every once in while i catch them on phone, they say oh, call you back, still no calls, i finally say fine, contacted title company, say i got car, not fully paid for, they say bring paperwork, i bring down, they file LIEN, i wait 30 days to finalize with state, car now mine, i dont want, just want some money back out of job, car for sale....

Damn im sweating... I tried to make short......


----------



## dman

As a quick follow up... Not real funny to me, as i dont ever like to do stuff like that... I mean i tried everything for over a year to work this out... I understand if people can have a tough time, but heck i would have taken $50 week just to work out. may not be much, but when you just outright dont talk with me, what is a business supposed to do..

I had to do basically same thing for a big local radio station, only they had vehicle on a trade agreement for advertising, I had it all on a full 30 page contract, they fell through on their end, I went and repo'd vehicle right from their worksite... They had to pay me full price on custom work..... The laws the law. And a contract signed is firm as hell.... With a repo, you take vehicle, and you can sell at private auction and dont even have to notify the owner... Any shop out there that wants to do this type of agreement for advertising or any type of trade, i would be happy to send you copy of my contract i made up, covers your rights to a tee so you dont get screwed.


----------



## slowimpreza

dman said:


> As a quick follow up... Not real funny to me, as i dont ever like to do stuff like that... I mean i tried everything for over a year to work this out... I understand if people can have a tough time, but heck i would have taken $50 week just to work out. may not be much, but when you just outright dont talk with me, what is a business supposed to do..
> 
> I had to do basically same thing for a big local radio station, only they had vehicle on a trade agreement for advertising, I had it all on a full 30 page contract, they fell through on their end, I went and repo'd vehicle right from their worksite... They had to pay me full price on custom work..... The laws the law. And a contract signed is firm as hell.... With a repo, you take vehicle, and you can sell at private auction and dont even have to notify the owner... Any shop out there that wants to do this type of agreement for advertising or any type of trade, i would be happy to send you copy of my contract i made up, covers your rights to a tee so you dont get screwed.


WOW.. I noticed you're in the DFW. Mind telling what station it was?? My guess is 97.9 or 104.5 :lol:


Man that car looks like it has a B16 swap in it too, I'd be very interested if it weren't for all that extra body work and 96+ front end. BTW.. it's spelled vtec.


----------



## Sidd67

****


----------



## ikoolguy

wow you are finally selling this car?!?! good luck on the sell! 


- saw this car personally and its in great condition


----------



## 96jimmyslt

semi-related, at least you get a free bump, but how much did it cost to do all that fiberglass work?

I want something like that in my 96 jimmy so it doesn't look like I just threw a box in the back.


----------



## dman

96jimmyslt said:


> semi-related, at least you get a free bump, but how much did it cost to do all that fiberglass work?
> 
> I want something like that in my 96 jimmy so it doesn't look like I just threw a box in the back.


was several thousand in man hours... of course there was full dynamat as well, every piece of the car.. Fiberglass work not cheap.... if you spend the time yourself of course the materials are not a ton of money, its the amount of time spent on it.. Our resin sprayer we had at the time was a 8k piece of equiptment, no counting the countless hours of hand sanding etc...


----------



## dman

slowimpreza said:


> WOW.. I noticed you're in the DFW. Mind telling what station it was?? My guess is 97.9 or 104.5 :lol:


yeah, 97.9, the trucks on my website


----------



## 96jimmyslt

dman said:


> was several thousand in man hours... of course there was full dynamat as well, every piece of the car.. Fiberglass work not cheap.... if you spend the time yourself of course the materials are not a ton of money, its the amount of time spent on it.. Our resin sprayer we had at the time was a 8k piece of equiptment, no counting the countless hours of hand sanding etc...


Damn! I thought it was easier than that...

If I were you, I would personally turn that car into a show car, because I doubt anyone will buy it like that without it being an award winner.

Sell your main car maybe?

Or make it the shops personal advertising car, so when people look in, they can see the awesome work you guys do.

I really doubt anyone would buy that, it's just too expensive and you wouldn't want to lose money on the work you did.

At the very least, sell it for what it cost you, so you can break even.

I wouldn't mind some high-res pictures of the inside AND out if you had them as well 

P.S. a candy paint job and body kit and rims would do wonders for helping it sell


----------



## dman

96jimmyslt said:


> Damn! I thought it was easier than that...
> 
> If I were you, I would personally turn that car into a show car, because I doubt anyone will buy it like that without it being an award winner.
> 
> Sell your main car maybe?
> 
> Or make it the shops personal advertising car, so when people look in, they can see the awesome work you guys do.
> 
> I really doubt anyone would buy that, it's just too expensive and you wouldn't want to lose money on the work you did.
> 
> At the very least, sell it for what it cost you, so you can break even.
> 
> I wouldn't mind some high-res pictures of the inside AND out if you had them as well
> 
> P.S. a candy paint job and body kit and rims would do wonders for helping it sell


The car was sent to local auction several months ago, and sold with no problem and def. covered the rest of the bill that was owed.


----------



## 96jimmyslt

dman said:


> The car was sent to local auction several months ago, and sold with no problem and def. covered the rest of the bill that was owed.


Oh nice. Mind sharing the total cost of what you did and how much you sold it for?

Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread... heh :worried:


----------



## jockhater2

if i had a dime for every civic that someone tries to be "unique" with. boy i would be as rich as the waltons


----------



## slater

jockhater2 said:


> if i had a dime for every civic that someone tries to be "unique" with. boy i would be as rich as the waltons


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jockhater2

my brother, and so many of his friends about how every day they leave their high school its sooooo loud. because all the guys with honda civics, integers, accords, acuras.
they all have fart can and just floor it around like its open track day at the school.

this kinda stuff is cool. but its been done again, again, again, again, again, again and again.
same with mustangs. just over kill.


----------



## Schizm

dman said:


> yeah, 97.9, the trucks on my website


I miss DFW. Kno a real sexy nympho there


----------



## Beauzriggs

I like it


----------

